# My horse pictures



## Rebecca (Nov 9, 2006)

I drew this the other night. I used to draw horses all the time.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, that is really nice, Rebecca. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 9, 2006)

Haha, I just found this picture! I drew it when I was 12. I had this toy horse from MacDona'd's and was feeling creative so I drew it.  Later I did a colored copy, but I like this one better.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

You were drawing better at 12 than I can draw now


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Katherine (Oct 26, 2006)

Lovely picture Becca


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

MAS!


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

I can't see your first picture????


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Haha, I just found this picture! I drew it when I was 12. I had this toy horse from MacDona'd's and was feeling creative so I drew it.  Later I did a colored copy, but I like this one better.



Ha ha, that is so funny


----------

